# My Swardman Reel Mower; Edwin 2.0



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I do not want to hijack the Swardman Mower Question Thread, so I will start a new one with my experience with Swardman Mowers. 
I actually saw this mower on the internet late 2016 - early 2017 while researching reel mowers. I liked the features when I first saw it, but dismissed it as an option because it was overseas, and there was not any shipping info for it to the US. Fast forward to the recent past: I laid off of the forum as my lawn went dormant last fall. While I was away, there was a thread started on this mower - and to my surprise, they are now available in the US, and Ware had a demo unit that he did a video on.

Since I had planned on getting a "new to me" Flex 21 this year, this was the perfect time to get a new mower with some of the features that I liked in greens mowers - plus a cartridge system so I placed the order.

Thoughts thus far:

Michal from Swardman provides exceptional customer service, even with the time difference is VERY responsive to emails. Right after I ordered, he sent me an email with details on the order and expected ship dates. The one thing I did not see on their website that I wanted was a speed reducer kit. I asked about the availability since there was mention of one in the Swardman Mower thread. Michal responded back that they did have them and if wanted would included it with my order.

My order: 22" width, Grooved front roller, 10 blade reel, speed reducer, transport wheels, Red paint, Verticut cartridge, and Scarifier Cartridge. The Scarifier was a late add, that once more Michal gave me a great deal on.

I got email confirmation on my order and ship/delivery dates last week. Today I got yet another update along with pictures and confirmation for a Friday delivery

Friday will not get here fast enough...

More after I get the mower, get it set up and take it for a test drive.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the new mower!!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats! Can't wait to see it! &#128077;&#127996;

That's basically the configuration I would order if I was buying today.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Awesome! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Excited for you, post some vids!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's always nice to get new toys for the big boys!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

It appears my shipment is stuck in customs. The new estimated delivery date is 6 March.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Topcat said:


> It appears my shipment is stuck in customs. The new estimated delivery date is 6 March.


Bummer. That happened to the cartridges they sent me. It took a few days/calls for them to get the HTS codes or whatever sorted out.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Topcat said:


> It appears my shipment is stuck in customs. The new estimated delivery date is 6 March.


Ugh. I know how frustrating that is for you.

It would be much better if they had local (US) stock. I thought they did to some extent. I guess not.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > It appears my shipment is stuck in customs. The new estimated delivery date is 6 March.
> ...


Yup, the one con so far has got to be the customs process. I am sure there will be stock in the US that will solve this issue however until then...


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hoping you get it today!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Nope. New tracking info shows it coming on Thursday. I got a call from FedEx customs Friday afternoon. She needed my email address to send me a form to fill out and fax it to them. Unfortunately I was out of town and not near my computer or printer. So I had to wait til Saturday to find an office supply place, while in Kentucky, to print and fax it. And of course The agent handling my shipment was off the weekend, so.... Hopefully there will not be another delay.

The good news is that SwardmanUSA.com is active so the customs process should be a thing of the past for others.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

I hate that man. And having a website active doesn't necessarily mean anything. Hope you get it Thursday!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@gatormac2112 , as it turns out the delay from the original date was actually a win for me. I had to leave town at the last minute unexpectedly, and did not get back until today. So if it did show on 2 March I would have asked them to delay delivery. The wait is painful, but not totally unbearable. I do not plan on using it until I get at least 80% green up. The TruCut will do until I get there.

Since the USA website is active any orders from it should come from a US address, which means all the customs stuff should have been already completed by the US vendor.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Update: Fedex tracking shows my pallet arrived in Memphis from Belgium today at 1045. The tracking info has not been updated yet and still shows delivery at my address today. I am HIGHLY doubtful that the pallet will process customs, make it to Charleston, and be delivered to me before the day is over. My guess is I will not see it until Monday- Wednesday timeframe. Depending on US Customs.... My guess is they will truck it from Memphis to Charleston.


----------



## UGADawg (May 10, 2017)

Depends on how heavy the box is/what shipping product they use. If it's under 150 pounds or was shipped Express Freight then it might be coming via Express tomorrow.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Came home to this. The first thing that I thought was "if they scratched my car!!!!" The pic doesn't show, but there is at least six inches of clearance. Will uncrate it tomorrow.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Topcat said:


> Came home to this. The first thing that I thought was "if they scratched my car!!!!" The pic doesn't show, but there is at least six inches of clearance. Will uncrate it tomorrow.


Tomorrow?!!? You and I are very different people :lol:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > Came home to this. The first thing that I thought was "if they scratched my car!!!!" The pic doesn't show, but there is at least six inches of clearance. Will uncrate it tomorrow.
> ...


Very long day at work - but as it turned out, tomorrow was too far away.

First impressions - Everything I expected it to be. Assembly consist only of unfolding the handlebar, bolting it in place at the hinge joint and adjusting the angle at the control end.

I moved it out of the garage so the wife has PLENTY of room to pull out when she goes to work tomorrow morning. I will play with it tomorrow.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

So it comes all setup? Just unfold the bars and start mowing? No adjust blades or anything?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

@Rockinar It comes with oil in the crate, so fill the crankcase, add gas, start and cut.

I have not checked the reel adjustment yet, however I did spin the reel by hand and it sounds and feels about right. I will check it with a few strips of paper tomorrow.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> So it comes all setup? Just unfold the bars and start mowing? No adjust blades or anything?


This video shows the unboxing/setup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > Came home to this. The first thing that I thought was "if they scratched my car!!!!" The pic doesn't show, but there is at least six inches of clearance. Will uncrate it tomorrow.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing :lol:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Checked the reel to bed knife adjustment, and had to make a minor adjustment on the LH side. Filled it with oil, and gas. Pulled one time and it started right up. This is one of the quietest mowers I've ever heard, or owned. The reel and clutch engagement are smooth and easy. HOC adjustment can't be any easier. The throttle adjustment is smooth and responsive. The mower just looks sleek - with or without the grass catcher.

The one thing I am not too sure I care for is the transport wheels. They are small and narrow. While moving it from the garage to the garden shed last night I used them, and rolled across a short portion of lawn to move from the walkway to the shed. The wheels simply sunk in the softer soil. I simply lowered the mower to get off the transport wheels and pushed it into the shed without the aid of the motor (no oil or gas in it yet). The mower is light enough that it was not too much of a struggle to get it to the shed while pushing it across the lawn. I'd never been able to move my TruCut as easy. I also think the transport wheels will be in the way when turning at the end of a row. I tip the mower - probably more than needed to turn, and it does not take a lot of "tip" for the wheels to contact the ground.

I will reassess after the first cut with the mower. Since the drum is of split design, it probably does not require much of a tip, if any at all to spin the mower. I am looking forward to the first cut early next week.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree - the Kawasaki engine on the Swardman is _very_ quiet.

I also agree that the transport wheels are probably too narrow for rolling it across the lawn. I only use them when rolling the machine across hard surfaces.

I don't have any trouble with the transport wheels when making turns on the lawn. I'm just the opposite in that it almost requires too much lift to comfortably use them.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I am looking forward to the first cut early next week.


After waiting for it thru customs, you are not going to give the lawn a cut this weekend? Like right now? :?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

g-man said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to the first cut early next week.
> ...


I might run it across the lawn tomorrow, but it will not be cutting anything.

I scalped two weeks ago. Nothing appreciable has grown. It was greening up real good. We had a cold snap the last several days. Down to freezing and the lawn actually started going brown again.


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Im happy that the mower finally came and there was no problem at customs. And your corvette is without a scratch!!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I pulled the Swardman out and gave her a test run today. I set the cut to 10mm and it took just a hair off the top of the lawn. I scalped last week with my TruCut, so there was not a lot of growth to remove.

Anyway - I LOVE THIS MOWER!

The controls are very intuitive - The mower runs very quiet... in fact, you hear the reel spinning over the engine noise. I did set a camera up to film, but I forgot it was running, and right after I started cutting, the camera fell over. I have a lot of footage of the clouds.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I pulled the Swardman out and gave her a test run today. I set the cut to 10mm and it took just a hair off the top of the lawn. I scalped last week with my TruCut, so there was not a lot of growth to remove.
> 
> Anyway - I LOVE THIS MOWER!
> 
> The controls are very intuitive - The mower runs very quiet... in fact, you hear the reel spinning over the engine noise. I did set a camera up to film, but I forgot it was running, and right after I started cutting, the camera fell over. I have a lot of footage of the clouds.


Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Congrats! Your mower looks bada$$. 

I think I would buy a red as well. It stands out the most.


----------



## SwardmanGuy (Oct 30, 2017)

Transport wheels - just a small note to this. These wheels are just for solid surface (for example if you go from garage to lawn). I have to say that I really dont like the sound of the rear roller on the concrete. So thats why we have these wheels. These wheels should not be used directly on the lawn. And for turnings it should not interfere... here is the video with @Redtenchu (I hope he doesnt mind) where you can find that wheels should not bother you when turning...


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

SwardmanGuy said:


> Transport wheels - just a small note to this. These wheels are just for solid surface (for example if you go from garage to lawn). I have to say that I really dont like the sound of the rear roller on the concrete. So thats why we have these wheels. These wheels should not be used directly on the lawn. And for turnings it should not interfere... here is the video with @Redtenchu (I hope he doesnt mind) where you can find that wheels should not bother you when turning...


How does the mower turn if you opt for the rubber drum for sloped lawns? And if you do have the rubber drum does that roll on concrete OK or would you still use the transport wheels?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Been waiting to share my thoughts but I think these mowers look pretty cool. They seem to have found a nice spot in the market for what they offer and they look so clean. Excited to see how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

gatormac2112 said:


> How does the mower turn if you opt for the rubber drum for sloped lawns? And if you do have the rubber drum does that roll on concrete OK or would you still use the transport wheels?


The split drum turns in opposite directions when making a tight turn, so it shouldn't disturb the turf too much.

I haven't seen one in person, but the rubber drum should roll on concrete without the awful noise that a metal drum makes.

@SwardmanGuy I am curious how the rubber is adhered to the drum and if it has a seam. I like the idea of it, but curious if there is any concern about it eventually coming off.

I think my GM1600 has slightly better traction than the Swardman on the slope near my ditch, but the Toro is much heavier and has a dimpled drum.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

The rubber tread definitely gives the mower exceptional traction and eliminates any noise when rolling the mower over concrete. I have caster wheels as well, but now that I have the rubber tread I don't seem to ever use them.

The tread is adhered with a 3M adhesive and you have no seems. I've had mine on for 3 months and haven't had any issues with it wanting to come off or even peel up on any corners. Below are some images of the Swardman we've been shipping to customers with the tread from the factory as a no cost option:


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> The rubber tread definitely gives the mower exceptional traction and eliminates any noise when rolling the mower over concrete. I have caster wheels as well, but now that I have the rubber tread I don't seem to ever use them.
> 
> The tread is adhered with a 3M adhesive and you have no seems. I've had mine on for 3 months and haven't had any issues with it wanting to come off or even peel up on any corners. Below are some images of the Swardman we've been shipping to customers with the tread from the factory as a no cost option:


If the 3M bond ever became an issue to where the rubber was coming loose would there be a way to repair it? Does it gather more clumps of grass than metal and would the rear wiper still work with it?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've been out of town the last couple of weeks. I came back to a lawn that is about 90% green, and in dire need of a cut.

I pulled the Swardman out and did a double cut at 15mm. The mower really is a breeze to use. It cuts cleanly, and is light enough so that I do not have to muscle it around.

I hope to go across the lawn with the verticut and scarifier reels this weekend, then throw down some fast acting fert and potash per the results from my soil test results. I want to give the lawn a good kick start and with the amount of green we have, I think the time is right. Can't wait to try out the other reels, and for the summer months when the grass is growing more aggressively so I can really get a feel for the mower.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow your turf has greened up! We can't get consistent weather here in ATL, it's supposed to get close to freezing again tonight... it's April!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> Wow your turf has greened up! We can't get consistent weather here in ATL, it's supposed to get close to freezing again tonight... it's April!


I get excited when I see the highs climb well into the 70s. And then frustrated when they drop to the 50s with rain. C'mon baby, warm up!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice! Looks like you have a good plan for your lawn with the Swardsman.


----------

